# Driving off driveway and damaging lawn



## odd1or2even (Mar 25, 2007)

I've had a pain int he butt customer that keeps calling me every time one of my trucks drives off the side of the driveway and slips into the lawn. Then of course mud forms and gets up onto the driveway and leaves ruts on the lawn.

Not a big problem in the whole realm of things and happens to all of us. But now it happened again and she's "pissed". But now she's complaining and demanding that I fix the driveway cause there is a little half inch crack in the driveway which she's stating I caused. This could have been caused by the truck, or any delivery truck, poor base on the driveway and anyone driving over it will cause this.

Is this something I need to repair? If so, how do I because if I were to cut it out, and replace it'd look like crap. What has anyone else done? Thank you for your information.


Steve


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Never repaired driveways, but have done many lawns. I'd tell her you'll repair the lawn ruts, but that the driveway isn't your fault but you'll put some crack sealer in it to make her happy. Not much you can do.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Crack sealer in a chalkgun.....


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> Crack sealer in a chalkgun.....


What's above. Fix and seed the lawn in the spring. And don't sign her up next year.


----------



## odd1or2even (Mar 25, 2007)

Sounds good. Thanks!


----------



## Arrowbrook 99 (Mar 16, 2017)

odd1or2even said:


> I've had a pain int he butt customer that keeps calling me every time one of my trucks drives off the side of the driveway and slips into the lawn. Then of course mud forms and gets up onto the driveway and leaves ruts on the lawn.
> 
> Not a big problem in the whole realm of things and happens to all of us. But now it happened again and she's "pissed". But now she's complaining and demanding that I fix the driveway cause there is a little half inch crack in the driveway which she's stating I caused. This could have been caused by the truck, or any delivery truck, poor base on the driveway and anyone driving over it will cause this.
> 
> ...


From a business standpoint if you feel that it was one of your trucks responsible for the damage I'd say fix it. If you have insurance have your customer hire someone who specializes it that kind of work. Or you can do it yourself. I think an alarm should go off in your head. You said it yourself pain in the butt customer. Do what you have to make her happy then dump the account. It's not going to get better. Make up something that sounds like a good reason, you don't want her trashing you on facebook. My business partner kind of kisses ass. And that's fine it's part of making money. I'm retired and have a pension so if I see someone as problematic I don't deal with them. But I understand if this is your sole source of income and you want to have a good reputation to do why you have to. But like I said the best thing to can try and do is read people and weed out the problem ones before it starts. Hope this helps.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

What was your gross billing to her this season so far?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

1olddogtwo said:


> Crack sealer in a chalkgun.....


To the driveway or to the customer? Please specify...!


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

If your truck damaged the lawn , fix it . If your truck damaged the driveway , fix it . If you fix 1 crack she will want you to fix them all . I think you are opening a can of worms . Don't do her any favors , she will want more .


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

They do make things called snowstakes


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Forget the crack, It's not a simple fix. Repair the lawn and move on. The edge is the weakest part of the drive, Still not your problem. We do a lot of repair for a big dumpster company. Small repairs are $1000. to $ 1200.00. Most of the time it's not the trucking company's fault you can tell by looking at it. They don't care the checks come from there insurance company.

The asphalt plants have a 3 ton minimal you may use 3 or 4 wheel barrows. Don't stress just make the lawn repair look good. For sure dump her its not like you had a heavy truck in there.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Is it noted on pre-season inspection report?

What stipulations do you have in your contract?

Is she old and short?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

All concrete cracks. It's designed to crack. There is no way your pickup cracked her drive unless the install was faulty, even if driving over the edge. I say don't fix it, it admits guilt and your not responsible in my opinion. The contractor that put in a substandard base, or lack of drainage if anything is at fault. Of course fix the lawn though.


----------

